# Houten Reptile Show Advice



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am thinking of going to a reptile show this year.
I have heard Houten could be a better option than Hamm as it is less hectic.

Does anyone recommend Houten for lizards/geckos?? 

and I saw on the organisers website that you can book tickets in advance rather than having to queue up but it seems complicated to book as it seems you have to do a bank transfer??

Thanks.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I wouldnt bother booking in advance, it doesnt save you much time in the que.

As long as you dont go on snakeday there will be various lizards there.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> I wouldnt bother booking in advance, it doesnt save you much time in the que.
> 
> As long as you dont go on snakeday there will be various lizards there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks, thinking of going on 27th March (All animal show) would this be lizard/geckos or snake day do you know.

Know there is another show in June.

Thanks.


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> I wouldnt bother booking in advance, it doesnt save you much time in the que.
> 
> As long as you dont go on snakeday there will be various lizards there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks, thinking of going on 27th March (All animal show) would this be lizard/geckos or snake day do you know.

Know there is another show in June.

Thanks.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi

Houten is quite a good show, usually quite a few different lizards etc and it is les hectic than hamm but thats because its probally only a quarter of the size, however i havent done snakeday yet so i am not sure of that peticular show


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Snakeday is in October so you'll be fine in march.

If you're looking for something in particular it often helps to book them in advance. This applies for all shows of course, not just houten.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

Organisers site seems to suggest having an advance ticket enables you to bypass the queue. With 5 shows in 1 in march this doesn't seem like a bad idea; however you seem to need access to make payments via SWIFT to do this. I wonder if you could go to the box office the day before and pick up a ticket?


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Rembrandt said:


> Organisers site seems to suggest having an advance ticket enables you to bypass the queue. With 5 shows in 1 in march this doesn't seem like a bad idea; however you seem to need access to make payments via SWIFT to do this. I wonder if you could go to the box office the day before and pick up a ticket?


Thanks for the responses everyone.

Yeah it is a shame it is not a simple internet/phone credit card payment option.

Is Swift easy to do, never used it before!?


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Also can anyone tell me what rail station is the closest to Houten?

Thanks.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

rogerbird said:


> Also can anyone tell me what rail station is the closest to Houten?
> 
> Thanks.


There are two stations "Houten" and "Houten Castellum", the first one is closest to the show and on the line from Utrecht. Timetables are at www.ns.nl


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Rembrandt said:


> rogerbird said:
> 
> 
> > Also can anyone tell me what rail station is the closest to Houten?
> ...


Many thanks.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm thinking of driving over, have room for a passenger.... where are you located?


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Rembrandt said:


> I'm thinking of driving over, have room for a passenger.... where are you located?


Hi,

Thanks for the offer, that is really kind.

But I am dragging the girlfriend along, so will be staying for a long weekend in Amsterdam to compensate her having to try and look as excited as me at the reptile show!!


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

lol- no problem. Houten is only 45 mins from Amsterdam by train. Just out of curiosity, are you planning on buying at Houten ? How do you plan to bring anything back to the UK by public transport?


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Rembrandt said:


> lol- no problem. Houten is only 45 mins from Amsterdam by train. Just out of curiosity, are you planning on buying at Houten ? How do you plan to bring anything back to the UK by public transport?


Ahhh, now that is the question! Will not be buying anything as I can't due to flying over.......Which is a really good thing in some ways as I would end up coming back with a mini zoo I think!!


----------



## tomgriffin (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for butting in on the thread but do these reptile shows have website where you can find breeders that will be there or is it just turn up and hope to find what you are looking for?

thanks


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

As far as i know, there's no list of breeders that will attend to the show. 
I ussualy try to book them in advance. 

any of you planning on bringing something TO Houten?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i have a table there,seem to remember it being the 25 march though not 27
regards gaz


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

gaz said:


> i have a table there,seem to remember it being the 25 march though not 27
> regards gaz


Yup.....me mis-typed!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

a mate and me are flying the same as rogerbird but we kinda whant to come home with something any one able to help?


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

@gaz: What are you bringing? (just boas? or other species as well?)


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

wont have much with me,hypo crawl cays/poss supers/salmon poss double het for sunglow,already have two hypo crawls sold there
regards gaz


----------

